# Test Prep Sites



## Dominion (May 16, 2010)

I am looking into signing up for a Test Prep website for my paramedic and I have a couple options.  I can only get one or the other and I was looking for opinions.  

Option 1: JB Test Prep
Pros:

Unlimited use
Cheaper
Interface looks easier to use in the preview given
I've heard great things about the program

Cons:

AAOS, I used them for my EMT book a LONG time ago and I wasn't a fan

Option 2: Parameducators
Pros:

More questions (I've only been told this, I don't know for sure)
Has the whole "written by paramedics for paramedics" kinda vibe
Satisfaction guaranteed
I've heard more people using this program

Cons:

More expensive
Interface is kinda wonky looking
Limited time frame to use it (currently 60 days max with 120 days on promotion)

Any thoughts on either program?  So far I've been using Brady's Success for the Paramedic and a volume of brady books to study.  It's going ok but I'm ready for a more randomized assortment and more questions, you can only read the same questions so many times before you memorize that answer.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 16, 2010)

I used JB.  The questions are very close to the wording of the questions of the NR, and that's what you want to look for.  Also has a pretty big question bank.

Can I attribute my passing to JB?  No, but it helped.


----------



## medic417 (May 16, 2010)

http://www.knightlite.com/


----------



## Dominion (May 16, 2010)

medic417 said:


> http://www.knightlite.com/



Thanks for the recommendation I haven't heard of.  Would like to find out more about it but their website is a PAIN to navigate


----------



## medic417 (May 16, 2010)

http://ems-safety.com/


----------



## Dominion (May 16, 2010)

One thing I think would be cool but I've never found is a site that offers up NREMT medical and trauma scenarios.  As in scenarios I can print out, give to my wife, partner, or friend and other non-medic/non-medical people and practice with.

I know the NREMT offers up a template for this and a sample scenario but they only offer the one medical.


----------



## gicts (Aug 11, 2010)

TTT. Instead of starting a new thread I thought I would just bump this one. 

What did you go with and how did you do? Anyone else recommend a site?

I finished the class almost a year ago and just finished the clinicals, ride time, and practical test. I'm starting to sweat bullets realizing all of it could be for nothing if I don't bust my butt and go in to the test preparing the best that I can.

I've got a few weeks before I test. I'm going to eat sleep and breath the Mosby book and workbook, but am looking for a good supplement as well. 

Thanks!

To the OP:
Both sites look to be the same cost at the time being. I do like the Parameducators money back guarantee


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.emt-national-training.com

Recommended by many and has a NREMT simulation test and a good pass rate.  Will pay your monthly fee if you fail up to three attempts.  Its great I recommend it.  A huge 4,000 + question database.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 12, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> http://www.emt-national-training.com
> 
> Recommended by many and has a NREMT simulation test and a good pass rate.  Will pay your monthly fee if you fail up to three attempts.  Its great I recommend it.  A huge 4,000 + question database.



Well I recently passed my paramedic exam and I think JB learning was SIGNIFICANTLY better than Parameducators.  Parameducators had a lot of abbreviations that I didn't know what they meant, typos, and just in general their own lingo.  I feel that the questions from JB Learning represented what was on the registry more than Parameducators.  Honestly though I was mostly turned off by the amount of typos.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 12, 2010)

Dominion said:


> Well I recently passed my paramedic exam and I think JB learning was SIGNIFICANTLY better than Parameducators.  Parameducators had a lot of abbreviations that I didn't know what they meant, typos, and just in general their own lingo.  I feel that the questions from JB Learning represented what was on the registry more than Parameducators.  Honestly though I was mostly turned off by the amount of typos.



its really frustrating when you are trying to learn from someone who charges you money and doesn't use spell check.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 23, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> its really frustrating when you are trying to learn from someone who charges you money and doesn't use spell check.



Indeed it's EXTREMELY frustrating.  I am in the process of trying to get a refund, have been since the second week using it.  I just got frustrated.  Their reply was something along the lines of "We can't browse every line we write to check it's spelling".  

For future people who see this post, get JB learning.  You will not be disappointed at all.  The questions are WAY WAY closer to the actual test.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.emt-national-training.com

its a great site, def helped me pass!


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Sep 3, 2010)

EMTSTUDENT25 said:


> http://www.emt-national-training.com
> 
> its a great site, def helped me pass!



I finished my EMT-B course last week and will be reviewing for the next month before attempting the NREMT-B exam.  I signed up for a month, this will be a great study tool to help me prepare.

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think you will be dissapointed at all.  The site includes all the areas of study that the NR tests you on as well as an option to take a practice test set up just like REAL test, shutting off when it is finished.  After you can go in and see how ya did and read the explination on why you did/didnt get them right or wrong.  The only complaint I have is that with over 900 questions, i seemed to get some of the same ones over and over, but it still does its job.  Makes your mind get in the propper mind frame for that type of test!  As we were taught...Dont think too much into the question, use what the senerio gives you, nothing more.

Good Luck!


----------

